# Skunked, but I still have a report (with pictures)



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 27, 2008)

I went out to the pickerel pond again and came back empty handed. I started off throwing Esquired's Fluke with 2 or 3 swipes and misses within the first few casts. I had 2 or 3 more get the bait completely in their mouth and then spit it (the water was clear and the winds were calm, so I could see at least 10 feet down). I guess I'm gonna try some Mega Strike on Esquired's baits next time out. After about an hour of all this happening, I finally set the hook into a pickerel, but I got him up over the dock and he came off and hit the water before I knew what happened. I threw the flyrod some but the wind made that tough after a little while, so I started with the fluke again. I had a follower that wouldn't do anything but stare at the fluke every time I twitched it or let it sit. Then another little one came out from under the dock and inhaled the fluke. I set the hook but got nothing but slack. He had bitten through my 20lb Fluoroclear leader. I didn't bring any more hooks because I figured that wouldn't happen, so I just threw my flyrod (with no results)until I left. 

The pictures are of one pickerel eating the fluke underwater and the other is just of me fly casting. Click on the second one for a bigger image. If you look closely, you can see the fluke on the right side of the pickerel's mouth right as it is about to suck it in.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 27, 2008)

I looked long and hard at that second picture couldnt figure out where the fish is in it, but thats a nice action pic of you castin your fly rod


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome shot of you fly fishing. Great report!

Thanks


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 27, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I looked long and hard at that second picture couldnt figure out where the fish is in it, but thats a nice action pic of you castin your fly rod


It's hard to see, but picture the fish facing towards you if you're taking the picture. The top of the pickerel's "beak" (?) is opening up and you can see the white of the inside of its mouth. The other light colored spot is bait to the right of the pick's mouth.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 27, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > I looked long and hard at that second picture couldnt figure out where the fish is in it, but thats a nice action pic of you castin your fly rod
> ...




Yeah... still don't see it


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 27, 2008)

I see it, right in the middle of the picture.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

I see it too! 

I tried to play with the photo in photshop to try to enhance it better, but I suck.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 27, 2008)

Step 1:Click on Picture.
Step 2: Move the Image until you can clearly see the red circle.
Step 3: Read the words written on the ends of the lines pointing to the interior of the red circle.





Maybe it's because I know what is in the picture... I think you should be able to find it from this step by step tutorial.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 27, 2008)

ah ok i saw that but i thought it was just a reflection.


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 27, 2008)

My eyes are hurting now. I been loooking at that pic for the last 5 minutes, and still don't see it. Anyway nice pics.


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 27, 2008)

I also had a go at it with Photoshop Elements and came up with something not much better, but the fish is obvious and you can see the bait on the right side of the fish.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep, thought that was the location in the pic but wasn't sure. Cool fly-fishing pic! Looks like a post card


----------



## Nickk (Jan 27, 2008)

cool casting pic!


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2008)

nice picture it is tough to take a picture with the ripple of the water.. glad you shared it anyway

Wayne


----------

